# A columbia bicycle?



## EGM (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello, I love women antiques bicycles. I live in France and I bought this frame without headbadge. Do you think it's a Columbia Model? Thank you!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Do you have a photo of the decal/transfer above the 'plaque fiscal' on the head tube of the frame?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2019)

Very nice ladies chainless, but not so sure it's a Columbia. Fork and frame braces don't look it.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 8, 2019)

EGM said:


> Hello, I love women antiques bicycles. I live in France and I bought this frame without headbadge. Do you think it's a Columbia Model? Thank you!




I agree with fordmike65, not Columbia. Fork and frame braces don't look correct for Columbia.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2019)

Looks like a Crescent.


----------



## EGM (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you for yours visits.
Sticker is just a former seller sticker. Here other details of this frame.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm positive this bike being discussed above is not Crescent, rear wheel attachment is not correct. Crescent attachment is shown in photo below.


----------



## kreika (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe. Whatever make your ladies is....Cool! Good luck with your research.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 11, 2019)

Very similar to Columbia but it looks European. Possibly pope built? Here is another European bike mislabeled as a Columbia. Looks just like the bike you listed.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/bikes-1800s/1898-2/1898-columbia-ladies-chainless-shaft-drive/


----------



## EGM (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello! Thank you very much for yours visits and comments. Here in its current state.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 17, 2019)

She is looking great!  Thank you for sharing.


----------

